# Test Shots with an Extension Tube



## oldmacman (Dec 18, 2010)

I picked up an extension tube today and had a little fun testing out what to expect from the device with various lens, tube and TC combinations.

1. Did this shot with a 100mm macro with 25mm tube @ 2.8 to see how thin the DOF would be.






2. Shot with just the 100mm lens at closest allowable distance.





3. Shot with lens + 25mm tube at closest allowable distance.





4. 100mm Lens + 25mm tube + 1.4x TC at closest allowable distance.





Can't wait to shoot something more interesting tomorrow.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 18, 2010)

A fine study

Regards


----------



## nahtanoj (Dec 18, 2010)

yes, very nice.  i've been putting extension tubes off for a while, but no more!  i shall order them immediately!


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot for posting this. I'm looking in getting a kit of extension tubes, but I didn't know how it would affect the reproduction ratio on a macro 100mm (I use a sigma 105mm). Just want to make sure, the two last pictures are a macro shot of the used tip of a crayon? Do you have more than a 25mm tube? I would be interested in seeing impact of different lengths on a 100mm lens.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 18, 2010)

Marc-Etienne said:


> Thanks a lot for posting this. I'm looking in getting a kit of extension tubes, but I didn't know how it would affect the reproduction ratio on a macro 100mm (I use a sigma 105mm). Just want to make sure, the two last pictures are a macro shot of the used tip of a crayon? Do you have more than a 25mm tube? I would be interested in seeing impact of different lengths on a 100mm lens.
> 
> Thanks for sharing



Hey Marc,
Yes, the macro is of a used crayon and each one is uncropped to show the impact of the various modifications. Sorry, I just have the 25mm extension tube, but with the extension tube I can attach the 1.4x teleconverter (which I was not able to do before). On the canon mounts they add an extra bit so that it will only fit on longer lenses. I was pretty happy with the most magnified picture's image quality although you can see a little ghosting along the top edge of the crayon tip.


----------

